# Observations for the new folks



## bama bbq (Sep 21, 2013)

I see a lot of new folks around and would like to add a few simple observations in no particular order that may help our new friends.  This is not to sound preachy, just helpful observations.  Most of my posts have this theme in there somewhere.  Feel free to add others as you see fit.

1. You will get conflicting advice from people on TV, in cookbooks, on the internet, etc.  BBQing is a craft, and craftsmen often have differing opinions on the best way to do things.

2. Your own common sense is probably pretty good. Trust it. You'll find what works for you over a short time as you become a craftsman.

3. It's actually fairly difficult to ruin BBQ, so don't worry about it too much.  If craftsmen over hundreds of years have done it, you can, too.

4. BBQ cooking temp is a range.  Control your pit temp but really, anywhere plus or minus 25* is fine.  Don't chase temps.  Close enough is good enough.

5. Have patience. Give it the time it needs to cook without you watching, mopping, spritzing, etc every five minutes.

6. There are a bazillion gadgets and gizmos on the market.  Though they're fun to play with, very few are actually required to produce great BBQ.  A long lasting, clean burning fire and good technique is more important than expensive equipment.  Famous Dave started by cooking in a trash can.

7. Cook easy stuff first.  Try other's recipes before modifying them until you gain confidence.  Then feel free to experiment based on principles you've learned.

8. Backyard BBQ for your friends and family is not competition "one bite" BBQ.  You would not want a whole meal of competition BBQ.  Careful which recipe you use that you saw on Pitmasters.

9. Have fun.  Relax.  It's just cooking.  It's not suppose to be stressful.

10.  Cook to your family and friends preferences.  If they like fall off the bone ribs, cook them that way. If they like what you cook, you'll be asked to cook more.


----------



## jwsdad (Sep 21, 2013)

AMEN!


----------



## ravenclan (Sep 21, 2013)

i totaly agree !!!


> 9. Have fun. Relax. It's just cooking. It's not suppose to be stressful.


----------



## webowabo (Sep 21, 2013)

Well said!


----------



## woodcutter (Sep 21, 2013)

Dead on with your comments. Just thinking how some of it happens. When someone mentions brisket my mind goes to my electric smoker. It is done quite differently on a reverse flow smoker but I have a one track mind at times.


----------



## smokey-dd (Sep 21, 2013)

Bama BBQ said:


> 2. Your own common sense is probably pretty good. Trust it. You'll find what works for you over a short time as you become a craftsman.



This is the one i struggle with the most. I find myself so eager to chase a new method or recipe, I forget that my best results have often come from starting with something that works and tweaking something small.


----------



## mrmoomer (Sep 21, 2013)

Couldn't have said it better. Stress free always. I smoke for fun and to go with my other hobby BEER !


----------



## mrmoomer (Sep 21, 2013)

Even if your smoking now, if you have some good cooking experience wether its bbq or oven, then your already off to a good start. Its just a different temp and cooking time.


----------



## eman (Sep 21, 2013)

After a few years over the smoker of your choice you will suddenly have the same epiphany that a lot of us have had.

  WE make smoking so much harder than it needs to be.

Unless you are selling or cooking for judges, Cook what you and your family like.

It isn't a sin to use a crutch. Instead of pulling 16 hr all nighters , Now i may smoke 6-8 hrs and finish in an oven.

I may smoke in foil pans . may do a high temp smoke to shorten cooking times. etc etc.


----------



## noboundaries (Sep 21, 2013)

Love the wisdom.  I'm no competitor.  I'm an eater, and I love to eat delicious food.  The reason I love cooking, BBQ'ing, grillin' and smokin' is that there's so much room for creativity, trial and error.  It may not be perfect but it all tastes good.

Baking and candy making on the other hand require more exacting tolerances.  I generally leave the baking to others with a few exceptions; sweet potato pie, an occasional lemon jello cake, and cookies when I get a hankering.


----------



## beeflover (Sep 22, 2013)

Finish in an oven?!?! Shame on you


----------



## smoking b (Sep 22, 2013)

Bama BBQ said:


> I see a lot of new folks around and would like to add a few simple observations in no particular order that may help our new friends.  This is not to sound preachy, just helpful observations.  Most of my posts have this theme in there somewhere.  Feel free to add others as you see fit.
> 
> 1. You will get conflicting advice from people on TV, in cookbooks, on the internet, etc.  BBQing is a craft, and craftsmen often have differing opinions on the best way to do things.
> 
> ...


Great post man  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






    I'm a firm believer in #9!!!  I have run into a few people however that should not apply #2 in* ANY* situation!


----------



## radsmoke74 (Sep 22, 2013)

Excellent advise. I love being creative with food but the most satisfaction comes from getting the wow factor people eating the Q. I love the challenge of making great BBQ. The post here were spot on to making that happen great advice.


----------



## mrgriz (Sep 22, 2013)

Excellent observations! Whether it's a hobby, competition or a job, if you don't let yourself have fun doing it you'll be miserable and eventually give up.


----------



## cliffcarter (Sep 22, 2013)

Excellent, the KISS Rule in ten easy lessons.


----------



## radio (Sep 22, 2013)

Great post! 

My very fist smoke I did two butts and a brisket for my ham radio groups field day event and I was a bundle of nerves!  I ran out of time on the butts and had to finish them in the oven at 350° and several of the guys commented it was the best brisket and pulled pork they ever had anywhere!


----------



## kathrynn (Sep 22, 2013)

Very well Said!!!!

Kat


----------



## gotarace (Sep 22, 2013)

Great post Bama BBQ...we all try to over think our smoking craft. One other suggestion i would have for beginners is keep a smoking journal. Writing down recipes...temps...cook times and anything else you observe during your smoke can really make it easier to duplicate your successful smokes. I don't know how many times i have tweaked a recipe...didn't write it down and wish i would have.


----------



## eman (Sep 22, 2013)

Also, (some can't seem to get this one)

 While having a beer or mixed drink or two while smoking is ok .Having a case or a fifth usually ends up in disaster.

If you have never done an all nighter w/ your smoker . Don't try to set it an forget it the first time. Stay up w/ the smoker until you know how long it will go by itself. Many have said, i laid down to get a 1 hr nap and woke up many hours later to a cold smoker and meat that had to be trashed.


----------



## postie (Sep 23, 2013)

Hello All: It is said that the 1st.step, is to admit addiction, so I am a SMOKER. I live in Ajax, Ontario,Canada and have just purchased a Masterbuilt 2 door propane smoker. Being a newbie, I may have declared too much about my addiction but I have been reading blogs and have a few friends that also are smokers so after about 2 years of this I finally decided to stop reading and start doing.I do have a question about salt. Most rubs and/or marinates contain a large amount of salt, due to doctors advice, I must eliminate this from my diet. Salt is used to enhance the flavor but is there any thing else that will pull the other spices together? I have heard that some places will inject papaya juice to break down the muscle but this will make the meat tender but not enhance the flavor.

Thanks....Postie


----------



## eman (Sep 23, 2013)

postie , sent you a PM.


----------



## wat1000 (Sep 24, 2013)

Bama BBQ,

Thanks for the advice, and I will take it.  Us newbies have to be humble, because we really don't know what we are doing.  But in time I will be passing on this same type of information to the new newbies.


----------



## black (Sep 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *S2K9K*   [h3]edited post[/h3]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's OK, edit my posts as you like


----------



## humdinger (Sep 24, 2013)

Excellent Post Bama,

I really love #8. I'll probably never do any comps because to me, cooking to eat vs. cooking for comps are just too vastly different (seeing the pound of brown sugar and squeeze butter on ribs makes me gag).


----------



## fdpiper (Sep 25, 2013)

Thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## cathy l (Sep 26, 2013)

One thing I don't have to worry about is that it turns out perfect.  After 30 years of marriage my husband will eat pretty much anything I put in front of him.  Trial and error are a wonderful way to learn.  I would like to reach semi-perfection though... :)


----------



## bama bbq (Sep 27, 2013)

I'd like to add to this observation:

Don’t get carried away reading absolutely everything you can find about BBQ (or anything else for that matter) on the Internet. Besides the conflicting information, you will get overwhelmed and talk yourself right out of the hobby.


----------



## cathy l (Sep 27, 2013)

Well, I've stopped reading (for now) and actually 'built' my first two fatties.  They are in the fridge waiting for the UPS guy to bring my smoker/grill.  Sort of putting the horse before the cart, but you can see that I'm excited!  I'm going a bit crazy waiting for my delivery.


----------



## kathrynn (Sep 27, 2013)

CathyL.....just remember you learn more by doing....and HAVE FUN!  Enjoy the process!

Kat


----------



## radio (Sep 27, 2013)

Bama BBQ said:


> I'd like to add to this observation:
> 
> Don’t get carried away reading absolutely everything you can find about BBQ (or anything else for that matter) on the Internet. Besides the conflicting information, you will get overwhelmed and talk yourself right out of the hobby.


Good advice right there!  Get a smallish bone in Boston Butt for your first smoke and go for it.  Any questions or doubts, post 'em up and we will get you through it


----------



## eman (Sep 29, 2013)

If i ndidn't send it to you here is a salt free rub that most folks like.  http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/a/emans-pig-rub-recipe


----------



## greg b (Sep 30, 2013)

Bama BBQ said:


> I see a lot of new folks around and would like to add a few simple observations in no particular order that may help our new friends.  This is not to sound preachy, just helpful observations.  Most of my posts have this theme in there somewhere.  Feel free to add others as you see fit.
> 
> 1. You will get conflicting advice from people on TV, in cookbooks, on the internet, etc.  BBQing is a craft, and craftsmen often have differing opinions on the best way to do things.
> 
> ...


 Very GOOD, TRUE advice! Numbers 4, 5 (especially 5!), 7, 9 and 10 are the best advice! I have lost count of how many times my wife's Granny has asked me to "bring some of them delicious ribs" over for dinner! My wife loves them and she wouldn't eat ribs at all before I started smoking!


----------



## bama bbq (Sep 30, 2013)

Greg B said:


> I have lost count of how many times my wife's Granny has asked me to "bring some of them delicious ribs" over for dinner! My wife loves them and she wouldn't eat ribs at all before I started smoking!



This what it's all about.


----------



## smokeitifugotit (Oct 1, 2013)

Excellent Bama:bravo:


----------



## jc03 (Oct 1, 2013)

Well said!


----------



## kettleq (Oct 1, 2013)

Amen!!


----------



## jarjarchef (Oct 1, 2013)

​


postie said:


> Hello All: It is said that the 1st.step, is to admit addiction, so I am a SMOKER. I live in Ajax, Ontario,Canada and have just purchased a Masterbuilt 2 door propane smoker. Being a newbie, I may have declared too much about my addiction but I have been reading blogs and have a few friends that also are smokers so after about 2 years of this I finally decided to stop reading and start doing.I do have a question about salt. Most rubs and/or marinates contain a large amount of salt, due to doctors advice, I must eliminate this from my diet. Salt is used to enhance the flavor but is there any thing else that will pull the other spices together? I have heard that some places will inject papaya juice to break down the muscle but this will make the meat tender but not enhance the flavor.
> Thanks....Postie



Low or no salt diets are a hard adjustment to make now days. Everything has a ton of salt in it. When we are asked to do no added salt food at work we will use a lot of herbs and spices. To help briten it up we will add some citrus juice or acids like vinegar. There are many cultural food that have some great rubs, marinades and even sauces that contain a ton of flavor and no salt. Look at some mediterranean, indian or even caribbean recipes. They all have a ton of flavor and very little to no salt. You may also get more bang for your buck with flavorful finishing sauces and basic rubs.

You are correct about the papaya. However it has to be fresh juice to tenderize. If it has been cooked in any way first the enzymes have been killed that tenderize. It is the same with pineapple also. But both can add flavor to the food.


----------



## jarjarchef (Oct 1, 2013)

Bama I agree 100%.......

It is just food. It is meant to be enjoyed at all steps. You have some guidelines to follow, but it is a very fluid and ever changing journey. Enjoy the ride because at the end you get to eat! :biggrin:


----------



## smokinvegasbaby (Oct 1, 2013)

Bama BBQ said:


> I see a lot of new folks around and would like to add a few simple observations in no particular order that may help our new friends.  This is not to sound preachy, just helpful observations.  Most of my posts have this theme in there somewhere.  Feel free to add others as you see fit.
> 
> 1. You will get conflicting advice from people on TV, in cookbooks, on the internet, etc.  BBQing is a craft, and craftsmen often have differing opinions on the best way to do things.
> 
> ...


So nice to read just good old simple observations (and instructions).....you had me at 1,2,3,5,8 and 9....love love love #9 so friggin' true.........thanks for sharing your observations Bama BBQ.

Josie - SmokinVegasBaby!


----------



## pigbark (Oct 2, 2013)

Good post, I went to a cook off a couple years ago.. Have you guys had it before? its way over the top for me, way to sweet or way to spicey, or way to salty or way to much vinegar or way to much of this and that and this and that didn't go to good together lol... just give me some good home style Que and im good to go... any good coach will tell you, when your struggling, go back to the basics ... now we have them listed 1 through 10


----------



## smokinvegasbaby (Oct 2, 2013)

PigBark said:


> Good post, I went to a cook off a couple years ago.. Have you guys had it before? its way over the top for me, way to sweet or way to spicey, or way to salty or way to much vinegar or way to much of this and that and this and that didn't go to good together lol... just give me some good home style Que and im good to go... any good coach will tell you, when your struggling, go back to the basics ... now we have them listed 1 through 10


I agree with your "way over the top" comment.  I don't like my BBQ too sweet or too salty and that seems to be the "norm" for some styles of que.  Personally I like to go "old school"....... bbq where you can actually taste the meat .  In watching some of these bbq shows it make the hair on the back of my neck stand up when I see just how much brown sugar is put on the meat YIKES!!! makes my teeth hurt lol...I am learning new stuff every time I smoke something - that's what I love about this smoking adventure we're all on :-)

We are going to a bbq competition this weekend - it's my first one.  Can't wait to see how the Pitmaster's do  their thing and sample some que.....

Josie


----------



## hagisan (Oct 2, 2013)

> One other suggestion i would have for beginners is keep a smoking journal. Writing down recipes...temps...cook times and anything else


I concur.  This has assisted me greatly.  Except when your excel spreadsheet gets corrupted and you have to start over.  Now I am back to the ol' pen n paper.


----------



## pigbark (Oct 2, 2013)

Hagisan said:


> I concur.  This has assisted me greatly.  Except when your excel spreadsheet gets corrupted and you have to start over.  Now I am back to the ol' pen n paper.


That's a great idea and also something to pass on to the kids if they wish to pursue the Q..


----------



## buckeye smokerz (Oct 3, 2013)

I am a newbie.  Thank you for the good advice.  It is supposed to be enjoyable after all!!  Smoke some meat watch some football and have an adult beverage!


----------



## smokinvegasbaby (Oct 3, 2013)

Buckeye smokerz said:


> I am a newbie.  Thank you for the good advice.  It is supposed to be enjoyable after all!!  Smoke some meat watch some football and have an adult beverage!


YUP watch some football - smoke some meat - and have SEVERAL adult beverages.....the only way to go!!!

Josie - SmokinVegasBaby!


----------



## smokeitifugotit (Oct 3, 2013)

Buckeye smokerz said:


> I am a newbie.  Thank you for the good advice.  It is supposed to be enjoyable after all!!  Smoke some meat watch some football and have an adult beverage!




Hey, Buckeye, from a fellow Buckeye, welcome.  Now, as to your smoked meat and adult beveraged football game, what time should I be there?
:yahoo:


----------



## buckeye smokerz (Oct 10, 2013)

Smokeit,

Sorry for the delay.  Trying to get my new phone working properly.  Thanks for the welcome. Good week for a bye week for the Bucks since I am going to be smoking a bunch this weekend and won't be near a tv.


----------



## reasoning (Nov 2, 2013)

Nicely said bama, I always enjoy reading your thoughts and opinions.


----------



## arutlosjr11 (Nov 4, 2013)

As a bbq noob, this is great and welcomed advice! TU


----------



## bama bbq (Nov 4, 2013)

SmokeItIfUGotIt said:


> Hey, Buckeye, from a fellow Buckeye, welcome. Now, as to your smoked meat and adult beveraged football game, what time should I be there?





Buckeye smokerz said:


> Smokeit,
> 
> Sorry for the delay.  Trying to get my new phone working properly.  Thanks for the welcome. Good week for a bye week for the Bucks since I am going to be smoking a bunch this weekend and won't be near a tv.









   LOL


----------



## frog1369 (Apr 2, 2014)

Bama BBQ said:


> I see a lot of new folks around and would like to add a few simple observations in no particular order that may help our new friends.  This is not to sound preachy, just helpful observations.  Most of my posts have this theme in there somewhere.  Feel free to add others as you see fit.
> 
> 1. You will get conflicting advice from people on TV, in cookbooks, on the internet, etc.  BBQing is a craft, and craftsmen often have differing opinions on the best way to do things.
> 
> ...


Hate to resurrect an old thread but I ran across this link in another thread and read through what BamaBBQ had to say  and realized it was exactly what I needed to hear.  I've been doing my version of smoking on gas grills for a long time, got my first dedicated smoker in January, a gasser Smoke Vault 24.  Well, I started reading and trying stuff, bought a few gadgets and things and while my cooks were turning out good, they weren't as great as before on the gas grill.  I knew I had the smoker temp dialed in, no issue there and it does a great job of producing TBS.  My problem was I had given up my "gut" instincts on cooking that I had figured out over the years and was trying to mimic everything I was reading and learning from others.  So, I took a step back, got me a slab of ribs, just one, and set out to make some killer ribs in the smoker.  No special gadgets except the smoker, wood chunks, the Maverick, a simple rub and patience.  Then I applied a nice relaxing no-stress attitude and did what I already knew how to do, cook them ribs.  Well, they just came out great!  I was so happy and the lack of stress was amazing, the way it's supposed to be when you're doing something you love.  Since that step back I've been trying to keep it simple, low key, still trying things but also keeping in mind the things I know that work well already, at least for us in our house because all the advice from BamaBBQ in this post is great but the most important part is as long as the family and friends love it, it was a success.  Well, that's my ramble for today ........


----------



## jmgreen (Apr 17, 2014)

Good list. I've always told folks it takes a lot of beer and patience.


----------



## lampornis (Apr 19, 2014)

7. Cook easy stuff first.  Try other's recipes before modifying them until you gain confidence.  Then feel free to experiment based on principles you've learned.

This has been my approach.  One of the things I really enjoy smoking is meatloaf!  Found a solid recipe that I have tweaked over time to my taste.  For example, the particular recipe I have calls for the addition of blue cheese.  I found that must of the cheese melted out of the meatloaf during the smoking process so I've substituted other cheeses that stand up to heat a bit better (love cheese in my meatloaf).


----------



## slabslayer (May 29, 2014)

That sounds great!   How long did you smoke your meatloaf?  I just had an idea......


----------



## subsailor618 (Jun 10, 2014)

Bama BBQ said:


> *9. Have fun.  Relax.  It's just cooking.  It's not suppose to be stressful.*


In Homebrewing we have a saying "RDWHAHB" - Relax, Don't Worry, Have a Home Brew! This is true for newcomers as well as oldtimers preparing for competitions. For me, hobbies and activities are for me and mine to enjoy and are not the end all, be all of our lives. So definitely, Relax, Don't Worry, Have a BBQ!


----------



## bluewhisper (Jun 10, 2014)

I would add, if you're a complete newbie, try learning one thing at a time.













learn_to_fly.png



__ bluewhisper
__ Jun 10, 2014






Never cooked a butt or a slab of ribs before? Consider getting to know those meats simply by roasting in an oven, to learn the best time/temp combinations for the results you prefer. You can also learn what rubs and sauces you like best.

Never smoked before, maybe got a brand-new smoker? Don't be afraid to cook a batch of nothing once or twice, just to learn the rig. If you know that you prefer ribs that have cooked at X temperature for X time, then learn how to get your rig to comply with that goal before you try smoking food in it.


----------



## gator navy (Jun 11, 2014)

Amen to keeping it simple. I started doing this to relax and have fun. To take my mind off all the BS that is thrown to me on a continual basis. To smell the sweet smoke of the Q. I like to experiment, but I have learned to start simple.

7. Cook easy stuff first.  Try other's recipes before modifying them until you gain confidence.  Then feel free to experiment based on principles you've learned.

I read quite a bit before I even started. I used a gas grill for years and decided to go back to charcoal that I learned a lot from by watching my old man when he used that Weber kettle grill. A lot of his stuff tasted good, but was usually dry. I'm trying to improve and have my stuff moist and juicy.

I have learned quite a bit in just the few months I've had my KJ. Looking forward to the July 4th weekend. A good weekend to do some smokin' in the Q. This weekend it's kabobs.

Keep the Q goin'

Gator Navy


----------

